# Port Orange fishing report



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Got to Howards Bait and Tackle @ 5:45am yesterday to secure some select Live Shrimp.......when i got there there were two other guy's in front of me waiting for the same selects......must have been the Day to Fish right!!! Bill the owner says he pays a little more for the Live Gulf Coast shrimp at a cost no more to the Customer, fine by me! I left with 3 dozen and headed to the relief Bridge 1st cast whammo i swear it was eaten before hitting the water.
1.5 hrs later i had not one shrimp left, as i debated going for more Bait or calling it a day with a limit of Flounder to 19in.later (fried) 1 17in. Drum later (Blackened) and one 16in.Sheepshead which went to my neighbor i just hate cleaning those suckers.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

you are the man with best luck anywhere you have fished. Which drawbridge you fished if you don't mind I ask?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yeah right!!!*

I only have good luck because KZ now fishes for Bass in O-Town
This area was his old stompin grounds.

There is a Grassy sand flat in between Howard's Bait, Sea Bird Island and the relief Bridge on the South side not many people wade out there but the Flounder stack up there this time of the year.

Drum and sheepshead are under the Bridge.

Along with Big reds and some small Grouper being caught under the large span off of the Pier.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh yeah! Where is KodiakZach nowaday?. I have not seen he posts at all.

BTW Jigmaster, I put to use those sputnik sinkers I bought from you yesterday. It worked very well, but did not catch any pomps. Bull whiting and small blue are everywhere in PlayaLinda.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

DVO said:


> Oh yeah! Where is KodiakZach nowaday?. I have not seen he posts at all.
> 
> BTW Jigmaster, I put to use those sputnik sinkers I bought from you yesterday. It worked very well, but did not catch any pomps. Bull whiting and small blue are everywhere in PlayaLinda.



How many whiting??? Any size to them?


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

*going to dunlawton*

I am going to fish dunlawton in about an hour get the tide while its going out. Going for some snook. Have caught a couple there as long as the conditions are right.


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

well after fishing from 6-8 tonight was enough. the wind and cold rain was brutle. I caught a 27 inch snook, 2 trout and two poor man tarpon. I was able to get a pic of the trout but when I went to take a pic of the snook my damn cell phone battery died.ah I was pissed.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes*

Nice work!!! 

This sat/Sun should be good after the front- big Flounder will be on the Move.

Along w some 5lb Sheepshead


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

jigmaster I found a jig setup that is just awsome. Last year me and a buddy caught like 30 flatties in a hour or two. alot of people probably use this method. We were using a jig head with berkley gulp shrimp. All we were doing was dropping it straight down off of the bridge and just bouncing it off the bottom. We also let out some line so it would go under the bridge by the pilings. We were also using a little something else but I cant give out my secrets. I think I might go out either sat night. Or sunday morning. I got a honey hole down by oakridge. I might try that out sat during the day if you got a small jon boat or kayak it is the best spot i everfished. Its a little creek just loaded with all kinds of big fish.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*I am*

itting the Bridge tonight and will post pic's tomorrow.....PM me a pic of your rig. I have been pitching lg. select shrimp on chartruse D.O.A Terrorize Jig heads.


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

DOA jig heads are the best. Thats all I use when jigging. I am going to dunlawton tonight. I am going to see if I can get another snook. If I don't I will probably catch some flatties hopefully they will be moving up river.


----------

